
Ask HN: How is ruby web dev centered so much vs. Python having flask and Django? - nstart
Hey HN. I might be having a confirmation bias observation here but it seems that in the world of ruby web dev, THE option being used today is just rails. I rarely see Sinatra mentioned in open source projects or job openings. In the Python world however, we have flask as the go to micro framework and is used in many production scenarios especially for small web apps. But it is also balanced well with Django being used for larger scale apps. I find that in the ruby world, all sizes of apps get developed on rails to the point where ruby is almost synonymous with rails for a newcomer. If this is true, curious how this mono framework environment happened over time.
======
endisukaj
Not much experience in Rails, but I think that this is because Rails is much
more modular than Django which in turn is quite large out of the box and it
would not be great for smaller web applications. That's where Flask comes in.
Whereas Rails can be used for applications of all sizes and that's why there's
no need to learn another framework if you already have used it.

Although I feel that Flask is slowly becoming more popular than Django and
contrary to popular belief, it's quite good even for large projects.

I think that the situation with Rails inside the Ruby ecosystem is similar to
Express within the Node ecosystem. Highly modular frameworks that are used by
almost everyone inside their respective ecosystems and even though there are
other alternatives that cover specific niches, these two can cover much more
than one single niche.

~~~
scot_hacker
I'm curious why you say "Rails is much more modular than Django" when Rails
includes more out of the box, and is more opinionated than Django. In fact, I
would say that the opposite is true. Django is completely appropriate for tiny
web projects, not just large ones. And how is Flask becoming "more popular"
than Django? By what metric?

